# When's the best time to take Synthroid?



## Draco

The bottle says take it an hour before eating, on an empty stomach.

then I am reading threads and pages saying take it 4 hours before eating.. that would be difficult!

When's the best time to take Synthroid? Before bed? First thing in the morning and wait X amount of hours before eating?

Sorry I am asking so many questions on this forum! It's easier and quicker than trying to get in touch with my endo!


----------



## joplin1975

It's easiest for me to take it at 5:30...I eat breakfast at 7:00. I've never heard waiting four hours *to eat*, but it is generally recommended to not take any calcium supplements within four hours of taking your synthroid.


----------



## Octavia

I think you may be getting your times mixed up. My doctor told me to take my Synthroid 30 minutes before eating breakfast (I know many here wait 60 minutes), and to wait 4 hours to take any Calcium supplements.


----------



## Andros

Draco said:


> The bottle says take it an hour before eating, on an empty stomach.
> 
> then I am reading threads and pages saying take it 4 hours before eating.. that would be difficult!
> 
> When's the best time to take Synthroid? Before bed? First thing in the morning and wait X amount of hours before eating?
> 
> Sorry I am asking so many questions on this forum! It's easier and quicker than trying to get in touch with my endo!


This board is here to answer your questions. It is the question that is never asked which is bothersome.

I don't fuss about the time I take my Armour BUT.......................I do take it the same time every morning which is 5:20 AM after I have had a cuppa w/heavy cream (no sugar, thank you) and then I have more coffee and then my morning yogurt.

Once again, if you are consistent in all you do, your med will be titrated to that so take it when it is convenient for you and stick to the program.

If you take iron or calcium, that should definitely be taken at least 4 hours away from your Synthroid.

Otherwise, you are good to go. Consistency, consistency!


----------



## jenny v

I always take my Synthroid first thing when I wake up in the morning and then eat breakfast about an hour later. I take all of my vitamins and supplements at night since they contain calcium and magnesium; that way they won't interfere with the Synthroid being absorbed.


----------



## Draco

wow, fast and many replies!! Thanks everyone!!

Taking it at the same time every day is difficult for me, as I work two jobs. One job I go in at 5 am, the other I go in at 9am.. different times each day. Waking up every morning at 4, then resetting my alarm to keep it consistent would be nuts!

You guys are right.. I was mis-reading things! That's what I get for looking at Yahoo answers before coming here. lol. I take my Synthroid in the AM as soon as I wake up and wait 45-60 mins before eating breakfast.. and all my vitamins in PM before bed.


----------



## Octavia

As long as you are consistent regarding when you take your Synthroid versus when you eat food, I doubt a few hours difference in the morning (depending on when you wake up) will make much difference. If you take it at 4:00 some days, and 7:00 or 8:00 other days, I would think that should be fine, as long as you are consistent about waiting to eat. (Others may disagree???)

Whatever you do, pick a plan and stick with it, and your dosage will be titrated according to your habits.


----------



## joplin1975

I don't think it mattes too much either. But, I will say that it's just one of those things where you have to figure out what works for you.

Last year, we went on a trip. We were in a time zone an hour behind ours and I slept later than usual, so I took my Synthroid about an hour and a half later than usual.

My husband remarked that I was cranky and short-tempered (not normal for me!) and sure enough, when I got labs back that following week, my TSH had risen a bit. I can't unequivocally blame that on the time difference -- could be a whole host of other things -- but I also tend to be a bit sensitive to this medication, so who knows.

Also, some people take it in the middle of the night when they go to the restroom.


----------

